# Baffles, Articulo original de A.N.Thiele



## piratex45 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola amigos, despues de una larga búsqueda y gracias a San Google encontré el paper de Thiele que dió origen al cálculo científico del conjunto baffle-parlante.
Lamentablemente está en ingles. 
Para quienes quieran conocer los aspectos teóricos que desembocaron en lo que hoy usamos todos.
Si les interesa también tengo los 4 papers de Richard Small que continuó y mejoró esta teoría.
Espero que les guste.
Piratex.


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 15, 2011)

Piratex, muchísimas gracias por estos papers!! y desde ya, me encantaría tener los de Richard Small, asique cuando puedas subirlos, bienvenidos van a ser!!

un abrazo!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2011)

*Acá* tenes eso y mucho más al final de la página.
Saludos!


----------



## piratex45 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gracias ezavalla por el dato. muy bueno el sitio. Sos la Wikipedia sanjuanina del audio.
Les subo los papers de R. Small.
Piratex


----------

